# الشبهة حول تجربة السيد المسيح على الجبل بين انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ورد فى انجيل متى قصة تجربة السيد المسيح كالتالى:*
   [q-bible]*ثم اصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس* 2  فبعدما صام اربعين نهارا و اربعين ليلة جاع اخيرا* 3  فتقدم اليه المجرب و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا* 4  فاجاب و قال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله* 5  ثم اخذه ابليس الى المدينة المقدسة و اوقفه على جناح الهيكل* 6  و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك* 7  قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك* 8  ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا و اراه جميع ممالك العالم و مجدها* 9  و قال له اعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت و سجدت لي* 10  حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد*[/q-bible]
*ورد فى انجيل لوقا تجربة السيد المسيح كالتالى*
[q-bible]*1   اما يسوع فرجع من الاردن ممتلئا من الروح القدس و كان يقتاد بالروح في البرية* 2  اربعين يوما يجرب من ابليس و لم ياكل شيئا في تلك الايام و لما تمت جاع اخيرا* 3  و قال له ابليس ان كنت ابن الله فقل لهذا الحجر ان يصير خبزا* 4  فاجابه يسوع قائلا مكتوب ان ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة من الله* 5  ثم اصعده ابليس الى جبل عال و اراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في لحظة من الزمان* 6  و قال له ابليس لك اعطي هذا السلطان كله و مجدهن لانه الي قد دفع و انا اعطيه لمن اريد* 7  فان سجدت امامي يكون لك الجميع* 8  فاجابه يسوع و قال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد* 9  ثم جاء به الى اورشليم و اقامه على جناح الهيكل و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك من هنا الى اسفل* 10  لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك* 11  و انهم على اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك* 12  فاجاب يسوع و قال له انه قيل لا تجرب الرب الهك* 13  و لما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين*[/q-bible]
*ملقى الشبهه هنا يقول بالر غم من أن المسيحيين يدعون أن الكتاب المقدس كتب بوحى من الله نجد أن الترتيب مختلف بين ماورد عن تجربة السيد المسيح له المجد فى الإنجيلين ففى انجيل متى نجد الترتيب كالآتى
1-تجربة تحويل الحجاره الى خبز.
2-تجربة أن يطرح المسيح نفسه لأسفل.(تجربة حب الظهور)
3-تجربة السجود للشيطان(تجربة الشرك بالله)

بينما فى إنجيل لوقا نجد الترتيب كالآتى
1-تجربة  تحويل الحجاره الى خبز.
2-تجربة السجود للشيطان(تجربة الشرك بالله).
3-تجربة أن يطرح المسيح نفسه لأسفل.(تجربة حب الظهور).
نلاحظ اختلاف الترتيب الذى تدل عليه كلمة ثم الداله على الزمن 
نرجوا توضيح الأمر وسلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## كرم بخيت (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال حول ترتيب حدوث تجربة السيد المسيح على الجبل بين انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا؟*

الرد على شبهة : إختلاف ترتيب تجارب إبليس للمسيح بين متى و لوقا
بمساعدة المحاور الحبيب أخرستوس آنستي

.
الشبهة :-
نجد في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 أن ترتيب التجارب هو الآتي :-
1) تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز
2) طلب إبليس من المسيح أن يطرح نفسه من جناح الهيكل 
3) أن يسجد المسيح لإبليس
.
أما في إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 4 نجد الترتيب مختلف :-
1) تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز
2) أن يسجد المسيح لإبليس
3) طلب إبليس من المسيح أن يطرح نفسه من جناح الهيكل
.
نجد أن كلا من القديسين متى و لوقا يستخدمان
" ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ " و ثم : تفيد الترتيب... 
اي أن كلاهما يهتم بالترتيب فلماذا الإختلاف ؟
.
الرد على الشبهة :-
الترجمات العربية لم تكن دقيقة في ترجمة حروف العطف 
و هذا ما سبب وجود إختلاف ظاهري بين متى و لوقا
و لكن لنعد إلى الأصل اليوناني و نرى الحروف المستخدمة من قبل متى و لوقا
متى :-
(GNT)
Τότε παραλαμβάνει αὐτὸν ὁ διάβολος εἰς τὴν ἁγίαν πόλιν, καὶ ἵστησιν αὐτὸν ἐπὶ τὸ πτερύγιον τοῦ ἱεροῦ
(GNT-TR)
τοτε παραλαμβανει αυτον ο διαβολος εις την αγιαν πολιν και ιστησιν αυτον επι το πτερυγιον του ιερου
.
لوقا :-
(GNT)
Καὶ ἀναγαγὼν αὐτὸν ὁ διάβολος εἰς ὄρος ὑψηλὸν ἔδειξεν αὐτῷ πάσας τὰς βασιλείας τῆς οἰκουμένης ἐν στιγμῇ χρόνου,

(GNT-TR)
και αναγαγων αυτον ο διαβολος εις ορος υψηλον εδειξεν αυτω πασας τας βασιλειας της οικουμενης εν στιγμη χρονου

.
و أيضا لنقرأ الترجمات الإنجليزية
.
ترجمة King James Version
luke

4:3 And the devil said unto him, If thou be the Son of God, command this stone that it be made bread. 

4:5 And the devil, taking him up into an high mountain, shewed unto him all the kingdoms of the world in a moment of time. 

4:6 And the devil said unto him, All this power will I give thee, and the glory of them: for that is delivered unto me; and to whomsoever I will I give it. 
.
و أيضا لنرى ترجمة Wycliffe New Testament
luke
4:3 And the deuel seide to him, If thou art Goddis sone, seie to this stoon, that it be maad breed.

4:5 And the deuel ladde hym in to an hiy hil, and schewide to hym alle the rewmes of the world in a moment of tyme;

4:6 Andseide to hym, Y schal yyue to thee al this power, and the glorie of hem, for to me thei ben youun, and to whom Y wole, Y yyue hem;
.
و أيضا لنرى ترجمة Bible in Basic English
4:3 And the Evil One said to him, If you are the Son of God, give orders to this stone to become bread. 

4:5 And he took him up and let him see all the kingdoms of the earth in a minute of time. 
4:6 And the Evil One said, I will give you authority over all these, and the glory of them, for it has been given to me, and I give it to anyone at my pleasure. 


و هذا إنجيل متى بترجمة الملك جيمس :-
ترجمة King James Version
mathew 
4:5 Then the devil taketh him up into the holy city, and setteth him on a pinnacle of the temple, 
.
و أيضا لنرى ترجمة Wycliffe New Testament 
4:5 Thanne the feend took hym in to the hooli citee, and settide hym on the pynacle of the temple
.
و أيضا لنرى ترجمة Bible in Basic English
4:5 Then the Evil One took him to the holy town; and he put him on the highest point of the Temple and said to him, 
.
إذن واضح من أن 
متى إستخدم "ثم" Then τότε
لوقا إستخدم "و" And καὶ
و الإختلاف بين "و" و "ثم" واضح و هو يزيل إختلاف الترتيب
إذ أن Then تفيد الترتيب أما And فلا علاقة لها بالترتيب إطلاقا 
.
و سأعطي مثالا توضيحا لتوصل الفكرة للجميع :-
فمثلا عندما نقول أن التوراة تتكون من الأسفار التالية :-
التكوين ثم الخروج ثم اللاويين ثم العدد ثم التثنية
فهنا نكون قد إهتممنا بترتيب الأسفار في التوراة
و دليل هذا إستخدامنا لحرف العطف ثم الذي يفيد الترتيب
.
و لكن إن قلنا أن التوراة تتكون من الأسفار التالية :-
العدد و اللاويين و التثنية و التكوين و الخروج
فهنا لم نعطي أهمية لترتيب الأسفار بل إهتممنا بذكرها فقط دون ترتيب
.
و في كلا القولين لا يوجد أي إختلاف أو تناقض بل نجد تكامل 
و هكذا نفس الشيء بالنسبة لترتيب تجارب إبليس للمسيح
بين القديسين متى و لوقا ...
إذن من شرحنا السابق نجد أن الترتيب الزمني
هو للقديس متى و الترتيب هو كما يلي :- 
1) تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز
2) طلب إبليس من المسيح أن يطرح نفسه من جناح الهيكل 
3) أن يسجد المسيح لإبليس[/SIZE]
[/SIZE]
[/SIZE] 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
توقيع صوت الرب :المسيح شفاني

يمكنك قبول المسيح الآن بالصلاة الواثقة بالله. (الصلاة هي محادثة مع الله). الله يعرف قلبك ولا تهمه اللغة التي تستعملها بمقدار ما يهمه إخلاصك القلبي. نقترح عليك الصلاة التالية:

أيها الرب يسوع.. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال حول ترتيب حدوث تجربة السيد المسيح على الجبل بين انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا؟*

*شكرا لك أخى كرم بخيت على نسف الشبهه تماما
إذن فالترتيب هو ماكتبه متى الإنجيلى
بينما ماكتبه لوقا الانجيلى فهو مجرد سرد 
​*


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2010)

تم تحرير بسيط في عنوان الموضوع ليتماشى مع المضمون

ينقل الى الشبهات​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد الدكتور هولي بايبل علي الشبهة
*
*التجربه في البرية*


 
*السؤال * 


 
*يوجد اختلاف في ترتيب التجربه في البريه بين انجيل متي وانجيل لوقا فايهما الصحيح ؟*


 
*الرد * 


 
*الاعداد * 


 
*متي **4 * 
*
1 **ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ**. **
2 **فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَارًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً، جَاعَ أَخِيرًا**. **
3 **فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْمُجَرِّبُ وَقَالَ لَهُ**:«**إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هذِهِ **الْحِجَارَةُ خُبْزًا**». **
4 **فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ**:«**مَكْتُوبٌ**: **لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللهِ**». **
5 **ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى **جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ**، **
6 **وَقَالَ لَهُ**:«**إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، لأَنَّهُ **مَكْتُوبٌ**: **أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ، فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ**». **
7 **قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ**:«**مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضًا**: **لاَ تُجَرِّب الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ**». **
8 **ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضًا إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى **جَبَل عَال جِدًّا**، وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا، **
9 **وَقَالَ لَهُ**: «**أُعْطِيكَ هذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا** إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي**». **
10 **حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ**:«**اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ**! **لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ**: **لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ**». **
11 **ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ، وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ**.*


 
مرقس 1

*12 **وَلِلْوَقْتِ أَخْرَجَهُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ،*
*13 **وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا يُجَرَّبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ**. **وَكَانَ مَعَ الْوُحُوشِ**. **وَصَارَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ تَخْدِمُهُ**.*


 
لوقا 4
*
1 **أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَرَجَعَ مِنَ الأُرْدُنِّ مُمْتَلِئًا مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَكَانَ يُقْتَادُ بِالرُّوحِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ **
2 **أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا يُجَرَّبُ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ**. **وَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ شَيْئًا فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ**. **وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ جَاعَ أَخِيرًا**. **
3 **وَقَالَ لَهُ إِبْلِيسُ**:«**إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَقُلْ لِهذَا **الْحَجَرِ أَنْ يَصِيرَ خُبْزًا**». **
4 **فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ قِائِلاً**:«**مَكْتُوبٌ**: **أَنْ لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ**». **
5 **ثُمَّ أَصْعَدَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى **جَبَل عَال** وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ فِي لَحْظَةٍ مِنَ الزَّمَانِ**. **
6 **وَقَالَ لَهُ إِبْلِيسُ**:«**لَكَ أُعْطِي هذَا السُّلْطَانَ كُلَّهُ وَمَجْدَهُنَّ، لأَنَّهُ إِلَيَّ قَدْ دُفِعَ، وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهِ لِمَنْ أُرِيدُ**. **
7 **فَإِنْ سَجَدْتَ أَمَامِي يَكُونُ لَكَ الْجَمِيعُ**». **
8 **فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ**:«**اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ**! **إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ**: **لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ**». **
9 **ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى **أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَأَقَامَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ** وَقَالَ لَهُ**:«**إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، **
10 **لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ**: **أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ، **
11 **وَأَنَّهُمْ عَلَى أَيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ**». **
12 **فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ**:«**إِنَّهُ قِيلَ**: **لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ**». **
13 **وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ إِبْلِيسُ كُلَّ تَجْرِبَةٍ فَارَقَهُ إِلَى حِينٍ**.*
*14 **وَرَجَعَ يَسُوعُ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَخَرَجَ خَبَرٌ عَنْهُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ**. * 


 
*تجربة المسيح*


 
*متي **4*

 
*البريه وتحويل الحجارة الي خبز * 
*جناح الهيكلة و تجربة كلمة الرب*
*جبل عال  وتجربة امتلاك جميع الممالك*

 
*متي يكتب لليهود الذين يعلمون ترتيب احداث سقوط حواء وادم * 
*شهوة الاكل من الشجره  ثم اختبار كلمة ربنا ثم شهوة الامتلاك * 
*اكل وكلمة ربنا وامتلاك*
*شهوة بطن شهوة تعظم شهوة عين وامتلاك*
*متي الترتيب الصحيح زمنيا فالبرية ثم جناح الهيكل ثم جبل عالي جدا في البريه مره اخري*
*ثم غادره الشيطان فذهب الي الجليل*

 
*لوقا **4*

 
*البريه وتحويل الحجارة الي خبز * 
*جبل عال  وتجربة امتلاك جميع الممالك*
*جناح الهيكل و تجربة كلمة الرب*

 
*لوقا للامم * 
*اكل وامتلاك وكلمة ربنا **( **لانهم لا يعرفون كلمة الله **) * 
*شهوة اكل شهوة عين شهوة تعظم * 
*لوقا الترتيب الصحيح مكانيا البرية ثم جبل في البرية ايضا ثم جناح الهيكل * 


 
وللتوضيح اضع هذه الخريطه  


 






*ورغم ان اللغه العربيه لم توضح جيدا فكتبت في الاثنين **( **ثم **) **التي تفيد الترتيب*
*ولكن النص الانجليزي اوضح قليلا واليوناني اكثر وضوح * 
*الانجليزي * 
Mat 4:3  And when the tempter came to him, hee said, If thou be the sonne of God, command that these stones bee made bread.  
Mat 4:4  But he answered, and said, It is written, Man shall not liue by bread alone, but by euery word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.  
*Mat 4:5* Then the deuill taketh him vp into the holy Citie, and setteth him on a pinacle of the Temple,  
Mat 4:6  And saith vnto him, If thou bee the Sonne of God, cast thy selfe downe: For it is written, He shall giue his Angels charge concerning thee, & in their handes they shall beare thee vp, lest at any time thou dash thy foote against a stone.  
Mat 4:7  Iesus said vnto him, It is written againe, Thou shalt not tempt the Lord thy God.  
Mat 4:8 Againe the Deuill taketh him vp into an exceeding high mountaine, and sheweth him all the kingdomes of the world, and the glory of them:  
Mat 4:9  And saith vnto him, All these things will I giue thee, if thou wilt fall downe and worship me.  
Mat 4:10  Then saith Iesus vnto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him onely shalt thou serue.  
Mat 4:11  Then the deuill leaueth him, and behold, Angels came and ministred vnto him.  


 
*وكتب البشير متي بما يوضح الترتيب الزمني * 
*في عدد **5*
*Then * 
*التي تعني الترتيب * 
*وهي في اليوناني * 
*G5119*
τότε
tote
_tot'-eh_
From (the neuter of) G3588 and G3753; _the_ _when_, that is, _at_ _the_ _time_ that (of the past or future, also in consecution): - that time, then.
وتفيد الترتيب الزمني
الكلمه في عدد 8
*Again*
*ايضا تعني الترتيب * 
*وفي اليوناني * 
*G3825*
πάλιν
palin
_pal'-in_
Probably from the same as G3823 (through the idea of _oscillatory_ repetition); (adverbially) _anew_, that is, (of place) _back_, (of time) _once_ _more_, or (conjugationally) _furthermore_ or _on_ _the_ _other_ _hand:_ - again.
*وايضا تفيد الترتيب الزمني*


 
*Luk 4:3*  And the deuil saide vnto him, If thou be the Sonne of God, command this stone that it be made bread.  
Luk 4:4  And Iesus answered him, saying, It is written, that man shall not liue by bread alone, but by euery word of God.  
Luk 4:5 And the deuil taking him vp into an high mountaine, shewed vnto him all the kingdomes of the world in a moment of time.  
Luk 4:6  And the deuil said vnto him, All this power will I giue thee, and the glory of them; for that is deliuered vnto me, & to whomsoeuer I will, I giue it.  
Luk 4:7  If thou therefore wilt worship me, all shalbe thine.  
Luk 4:8  And Iesus answered and said vnto him, Get thee behinde me, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him onely shalt thou serue.  
Luk 4:9 And hee brought him to Hierusalem, and set him on a pinacle of the Temple, and said vnto him, If thou be the Sonne of God, cast thy selfe downe from hence.  
Luk 4:10  For it is written, He shall giue his Angels charge ouer thee, to keepe thee.  
Luk 4:11  And in their handes they shall beare thee vp, lest at any time thou dash thy foot against a stone.  
Luk 4:12  And Iesus answering, said vnto him, It is said, Thou shalt not tempt the Lord thy God.  
Luk 4:13  And when the deuil had ended all the temptation, hee departed from him for a season.  
Luk 4:14  And Iesus returned in the power of the Spirit into Galilee, and there went out a fame of him through all the region round about.  


 
*كتب القديس لوقا في عدد **5 **و **9 * 
*And*
*التي هي كلمة عطف لا تفيد بالضروره الترتيب ولكن احداث قد تكون مرتبه او لا * 
*يوناني*
*G2532*
καί
kai
_kahee_
Apparently a primary particle, having a _copulative_ and sometimes also a _cumulative_ force; _and_, _also_, _even_, _so_, _then_, _too_, etc.; often used in connection (or composition) with other particles or small words: - and, also, both, but, even, for, if, indeed, likewise, moreover, or, so, that, then, therefore, when, yea, yet.
*وهي كلمة لا تفيد بالضروره الترتيب ولكن حدوث احداث مرتبه او لا * 


 
*فلوقا البشير يتكلم للامم بطريقه تصاعديه للاحداث من بريه للجبل للهيكل اي الاكل والامتلاك واختبار الله وهذا الترتيب يناسب الامم * 


 


 
*والترتيب الزمني * 


 
*العماد في نهر الاردن * 
*الخروج الي البريه مع الوحوش * 
*البريه وتجربة الخبز **( **شهوة الاكل **)*
*جناح الهيكل وتجربة الكلمة **( **شهوة التعظم **)*
*الجبل في البرية وتجربة الممالك **( **شهوة الامتلاك **)*
*الشيطان غادر بعد تجربة الجبل وصارة الملائكة تخدمه في البريه * 
*الذهاب الي الجليل * 
*ناصرة الجليل * 
*كفر ناحوم * 


 
*اتجرب كجسد **(**اكل**) **ونفس **(**امتلاك**) **وروح **(**كلمة ربنا**) **وانجح المسيح البشريه في جسده في هذه التجربه بعد ان اسقط ادم البشريه في جسده بسقوطه في التجربه * 


 
*شهوة بطن شهوة عين وتعظم معيشه*
*هي نفس خطايا ادم اكل واشتهي السلطه وشك في كلمة ربنا*
*ادم يملك كل شئ وله سلطان وايضا شبعان جسديا والسيد المسيح جسديا العكس*
*الشيطان اتي الي ادم وحواء السيد المسيح ذهب للشيطان في بريته اي الاماكن الخربه مكان سكناه * 
*ادم فقد سلطانه فوق خليقة الله وخاصة الوحوش السيد المسيح استرجع هذا السلطان وكان مع الوحوش * 
*وليتمم نبوة * 
سفر زكريا 3: 1

 
*وَأَرَانِي             يَهُوشَعَ الْكَاهِنَ الْعَظِيمَ             قَائِمًا قُدَّامَ مَلاَكِ الرَّبِّ،             **وَالشَّيْطَانُ**             قَائِمٌ عَنْ **يَمِينِهِ**             لِيُقَاوِمَهُ**.*


 


 
*ويبرز هنا سؤال يتكرر*
*كيف يجرب الاله ؟*
 *ولكن الرد في رسالة بولس الرسول لااهل كورونثوس الثانيه **5*

*15 **وَهُوَ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ كَيْ يَعِيشَ الأَحْيَاءُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ لاَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لِلَّذِي مَاتَ لأَجْلِهِمْ وَقَامَ**.*
*16 **إِذًا نَحْنُ مِنَ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُ أَحَدًا حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ**. **وَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، لكِنِ الآنَ لاَ نَعْرِفُهُ بَعْدُ**.*
*17 **إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ**: **الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا**.*
*18 **وَلكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ،*
*19 **أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ**.*


 
وايضا عبرانيين 2

*17 **مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيمًا، وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِينًا فِي مَا للهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ**.*
*18 **لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ **مُجَرَّبًا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ**.*


 
المعني الروحي من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري


 
نجد الإنجيليين الثلاثة الذين أوردوا قصة تجربة المسيح، أنهم يأتوا بها بعد معموديته وحلول الروح القدس عليه. إذ أن حلول الروح القدس على المسيح يعني مسحه أي تكريسه لعمل الفداء وهذا يعني حتماً الدخول في صراع مع الشيطان.
وما الذي أثار الشيطان ليبدأ المواجهة مع المسيح؟
من المعروف أن الشيطان هو رئيس هذا العالم كما أسماه المسيح (يو30:14). وهو يستخدم إغراءات وملاذ العالم في إبعاد أولاد الله عنه. الله خلق العالم بما فيه لنستعمله، ولكن إبليس حوَّل العالم إلى هدف عند الناس. والمسيح بدأ حربه ضد إبليس بأنه صام والصوم هو زهد في ملذات هذا العالم، وكأن المسيح يعلن لرئيس هذا العالم أنه لا يهتم بأسلحته وملذاته، وبهذا أثار الشيطان.
ولكن كما نفهم من أقوال السيد المسيح أن الصوم والصلاة أقوى أسلحة ضد الشيطان (مت21:17). ولذلك فالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تضع أصواماً كثيرة لتسلح أولادها ضد إبليس، فإن كان المسيح قد احتاج للصوم فكم وكم أنا الخاطئ الضعيف.
نعود ونقول أن الصوم هو سلاح ضد الشيطان ولكننا نجد هنا أن الصوم أثار الشيطان ضد المسيح فحاربه، فهل نصوم ليحاربنا الشيطان؟ نقول نعم فنحن في حروبنا لسنا نحارب بقوتنا بل أن المسيح الغالب يغلب فينا (يو33:16+ رؤ2:6). والروح الذي فينا هو روح قوة ونصرة ضد إبليس، فلماذا الخوف من حروبه!! بل أننا إذا غلبنا إبليس برفضنا لملذات العالم وجهادنا في صلواتنا وأصوامنا نمتلئ بالروح أكثر، وهذا ما حدث مع المسيح إذ يقول الكتاب أن المسيح بعد التجربة رجع بقوة الروح إلى الجليل (لو14:4). لذلك فالله يسمح بالتجارب الشيطانية ضدنا ولكن هذا لنغلب به، وحينما نغلب نمتلئ أكثر بالروح وبهذا يعظم انتصارنا (رو37:8) وهناك قصة من العهد القديم تشرح هذه الفكرة تماماً. فقد جاء يهوشافاط كملك قديس على يهوذا، فأثارت قداسته ثائرة إبليس فأهاج الأعداء ضده واجتمع عليه جيش عظيم. إذاً سمح الله بتجربة هذا الملك القديس. فماذا فعل يهوشافاط؟ نجده يصلي ويسبح ويصرخ لله، ونجد الله يتدخل ويزيل العدو من أمامه ويعود يهوشافاط وشعبه ومعهم غنائم كثيرة، عادوا أعظم من منتصرين (2أي1:20-30) (أي لم ينتصروا فقط بل عادوا ومعهم غنائم). والمسيح أتى ليفتتح ملكوت الله في صميم العالم وهذا معناه اقتحام سلطة الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم ونهب داره أولاً، داره الذي سلَّحه بأسلحة الخطية المتعددة من شهوات وملذات العالم (مت28:12،29). إذن فقد لزمت المواجهة.
ولقد تقدم المسيح أعزل من سلطانه الإلهي، إذ تخلى عمداً عماَّ له ليستطيع أن يقف موقفنا ويأخذ دورنا، ففي كل ما انتصر فيه المسيح معناه أننا انتصرنا، لقد انتصرت البشرية فيه. ولنلاحظ أن المسيح بلاهوته لا قوة تقف أمامه ولا معنى أن نتكلم عن انتصاره على إبليس أو غيره، فقوة الله لا يفوقها قوة أخرى.
لقد أتى المسيح ليحارب الشيطان بعد أن حل عليه الروح القدس والروح القدس هو قوة رادعة للشيطان، والمسيح أرسل لنا الروح القدس لنغلب الشيطان وندوسه، فالشيطان قوي وخداعاته قوية، لكننا بالروح القدس الذي فينا نكتشف ألاعيبه ونهزمه ونرفض عروضه الخبيثة.
ونكرر أنه علينا أن لا ننزعج إذا حاربنا الشيطان إذا زهدنا العالم وصمنا وصلينا وذهبنا للكنيسة وواظبنا عليها، فهو لا يحتمل كل هذا والله يسمح بهذه التجارب إذ نخرج منها ببركات كثيرة وغنائم عديدة، بل نمتلئ بالروح أكثر وأكثر. وهذا ما يحدث وحدث مراراً مع الرهبان والمتوحدين، إذ حينما تركوا العالم وذهبوا للبرية أثاروا الشيطان بزهدهم ورفضهم لأدوات إغراءاته وأسلحته، أي ملاذ هذا العالم، فكان أن زادت حروبه ضدهم، حتى أنه كان يظهر لهم في صورة وحوش ضارية تحاربهم، ولكن لنراجع سيرة هؤلاء لنرى البركات التي حصلوا عليها، فعادوا أعظم من منتصرين.  
والمسيح دخل التجربة وهو حامل البشرية فيه وممثلها بقصد مباشر، هو أن يجيز البشرية التي فيه كل تجارب الشيطان ثم يغلب الشيطان بجسده الضعيف، وبهذا فهو يحطم أسلحته وقوته لحساب الإنسان الجديد أو الخليقة الجديدة التي هو رأسها التي ستقوم به وفيه من بين الأموات.
بعد هذه التجربة ربط المسيح إبليس بعد أن هزمه، ثم بعد ذلك على الصليب جرده من كل سلطانه، ثم نزل ليهزم الشيطان في الناس ويشفيهم ويخرج الشياطين منهم إعلاناً لأنه أتي ليحرر البشرية من إبليس. المسيح بموته على الصليب كحامل لخطايانا أبطل أقوى أسلحة الشيطان أي الخطية، فصارت الخطية فينا ميتة أي مدانة (رو3:8) صارت الخطية مدانة في المؤمنين إذ ماتوا مع المسيح، وجرد المسيح إبليس وتابعيه من رتبهم وسلطانهم ليوم الدينونة (كو15:2). ولكن بقى لهم عمل يتناسب مع ضعفهم حتى إلى ذلك اليوم، فهم ما زالوا يحاربون المؤمنين ولكن في ضعف، وشرح هذه الفكرة نجده في عدة أماكن في العهد القديم:


 (حز24:30)     فالله     يكسر ذراعي فرعون (رمز     إبليس)     ولكنه     لا يكسر رقبته.     سيظل     له رأس ولكن بلا قوة الذراعين.     فإبليس     مازال يستخدم رأسه في بث أفكاره المسمومة     من تشكيك، وإثارة شهوات في المؤمنين،     لكن لنثق أنه بلا ذراعين أي بلا قوة،     الشيطان هو قوة فكرية ولكنه هو لا يستطيع     أن يرغم أحد على قبول أفكاره، بل أن     المؤمنين حين يصرخون لله يطردون هذه     الأفكار سريعاً.
 نسمع     في قصة فرعون والخروج أن جيش فرعون قد     غرق في البحر الأحمر، ولكننا لم نسمع أن     فرعون نفسه قد غرق.     وفرعون     رمز لإبليس الذي بقي بعد معركة الصليب     بلا قوة (بلا     جيش).
 المسيح كرأس للخليقة الجديدة دخل المعركة وغلب لأن آدم رأس الخليقة القديمة دخل المعركة وهُزِمَ.
بالمعمودية وحلول الروح القدس على المسيح تكرس المسيح للصليب، وفي التجارب عروض من إبليس كما سنرى ليبتعد عن الصليب في خدمته.
ربما استخدم إبليس سلاح الأفكار ضد المسيح، فهو تارة يشككه في محبة الآب الذي تركه جائعاً ولم يحول له الحجارة إلى خبز، وتارة يثير فيه شهوة امتلاك العالم، وهذا ما يصنعه إبليس معنا. ولكن لنلاحظ أن التعرض للتجربة الفكرية ليس خطية وليس هو السقوط، بل أن انتصارنا على هذه التجارب يعقبها نصرة وبركة، لكن أن نتلذذ بالفكر فهذه هي الخطية، أن نتحاور مع إبليس، هذا هو الخطأ. لذلك قال الآباء "ليس الخطأ أن تحوم الطيور حول رؤوسنا، بل الخطأ أن تتخذ الطيور من رؤوسنا أوكاراً لها.
الله يسمح إذاً بالتجارب ويعيننا في أثنائها لنخرج مملوئين من الروح ونخرج منها أكثر قوة وصلابة وخبرة، واثقين في وعود الله، مختبرين قوته ونصرته، الله بهذا يكون كأم تعلم أولادها المشي، وكالنسر الذي يحمل أفراخه على جناحيه ويرتفع لأعلى ثم يتركهم ليتعلموا الطيران ولكنه يهبط ويصير تحتهم حتى لا يسقطون على الأرض بل عليه.  
بل نخرج من هذه التجارب أكثر تواضعاً إذ ندرك ضعفنا وندرك أيضاً قوة الله، بل ندرك أننا بالمسيح أقوى من الشيطان وأسلحته.
المسيح هو الطريق، ففيه اعتمدنا وفيه نلنا قوة الروح القدس وفيه نصوم ونزهد في العالم، وفيه نُقْتاد إلى التجارب غير هيابين وفيه نغلب ونخرج من التجارب أعظم من منتصرين.
نتعلم أيضاً من المسيح أن نستخدم كلمة الله في حروبنا للرد على إبليس وعلينا أيضاً أن نستخدم اسم يسوع، فحينما تهاجمك الأفكار أصرخ قائلاً "يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ، يا ربي يسوع المسيح أعني" فتهرب منك الأفكار. ارشم نفسك بعلامة الصليب التي يفزع منها إبليس، استعن بالقديسين وشفاعتهم فيأتوا لمعونتك.
إبليس هو المجرب ومن أسمائه أي صفاته أنه الشيطان أي المقاوم. وهو المعاند والمشتكي والمتمرد. هو خصم لا يكف عن الحرب.
كلمات السيد المسيح التي استخدمها مقتبسة من سفر التثنية (تث3:8+ تث16:6+ تث13:6) بالترتيب
*ملحوظة*: في طقس المعمودية نجحد الشيطان وهذا معناه أن المؤمن سيدخل في تحد مع الشيطان يرفضه ويرفض أعماله وإغراءاته. وكما أن التجربة للمسيح ارتبطت بالمعمودية هكذا نحن بالمعمودية ندخل في معركة مع إبليس العمر كله، لكنها معركة ستنتهي حتماً بانتصار أولاد الله الذين قبلوا المسيح رأساً لهم وحل عليهم الروح القدس. فالروح القدس هو الذي يقودنا بعد المعمودية.


 


 


 


 


 
*(**مت**1:4-11)*
*آية **(1): "**ثم اصعد يسوع إلى البرية من الروح ليجرب من إبليس**."*
*ثم**= *هذه الكلمة هنا بعد المعمودية تعني أن التجربة أمر طبيعي كان لزاماً على السيد أن يدخل فيه نيابة عنا، فاتحاً لنا طريق الملكوت. ولنلاحظ أن إبليس حارب السيد بعد حلول الروح عليه، فنحن أيضاً معرضين لحروب إبليس بعد كل نعمة ننالها (فهو يحسدنا)
*أصعد يسوع**.. **من الروح**= *الروح يقتاد المسيح وفق خطة إلهية ليهزم إبليس ويربطه، وتحسب إمكانياته إمكانيات البشرية بعد ذلك. والمسيح لم يقتاده الروح عنوة، بل أن المسيح كان في اشتياق لهزيمة إبليس. لكن نفهم من كلمة أصعد يسوع، أن الروح القدس يدفع الإنسانية التي في المسيح. حقاً الروح القدس والابن واحد مع الآب، ومشيئتهم واحدة، إلاً أن هذا يعني أن الروح يحرك ويدفع الإنسانية التي في المسيح، وهذا ما يعمله الروح القدس فينا الآن فهو يحركنا ويدفعنا ويبكتنا ويتوبنا ويدفعنا دفعاً للأحضان الإلهية.
*البرية**= *بحسب المفهوم اليهودي فالبرية هي مسكن للشياطين، فهي أماكن خربة وقبور، والمسيح ذهب بهذا للشيطان في عرينه ليحاربه.
والإنسان قبل المسيح كان كبرية خربة، حولها الروح القدس لجنة مثمرة. (الروح القدس يرمز له بالمياه). كان الإنسان مسكناً للشياطين، ميتاً كقبر، رائحته نتنة فصرنا رائحة المسيح الزكية. إذاً فالإنسان هو أرض المعركة بين المسيح وإبليس. ومن المؤكد أن الشيطان جرب المسيح كثيراً لكن الإنجيليين لم يذكروا سوى ثلاث تجارب.
*آية **(2): "**فبعدما صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة جاع أخيراً**."*
نلاحظ أن الحرب بدأت أو اشتدت حينما جاع المسيح، ومع الجوع تشتد شهوة الإنسان للطعام، هي لحظة ضعف للجسد، والشيطان متمرس في إسقاط الإنسان بعراكه مع شهوة الجسد. لقد كان جوع المسيح أو زهده وتركه للطعام ولملذات العالم هو استدراج الشيطان لمنازلته. ولقد صار الصوم والزهد سلاحاً به نهزم إبليس مع الصلاة. ولنلاحظ أن المسيح بصومه قدس أصوامنا وشجعنا عليها، كالأم التي تتذوق الدواء أمام طفلها المريض حتى يشرب منه. بدون ضبط البطن طرد آدم من الفردوس. وبضبط البطن والصوم هزم المسيح إبليس.
وكان جوع المسيح إعلاناً وتأكيداً لحقيقة ناسوته، فهو ليس خيالاً. فجسد المسيح كان جسداً كاملاً حقيقياً يجوع ويعطش ويتألم.
*أربعين يوماً**= *رقم (40) يشير لفترة ما يعقبها خير أو عقوبة فموسى صام 40يوماً ليستلم شريعة العهد القديم، والطوفان كان 40 يوماً. وإسرائيل جُرِّب في سيناء 40 سنة لكنهم تذمروا، أما المسيح فذهب بإرادته ليجوع ويجرب ولم يتذمر. وهذه الأربعين يوماً تشير لمدة غربتنا على الأرض، إن قضيناها في زهد وأصوام وبلا تذمر نذهب للسماء.
*الآيات **(3-10): "**فتقدم إليه المجرب وقال له أن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا**. **فأجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله**. **ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل**. **وقال له أن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى اسفل لأنه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك**. **قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضاً لا تجرب الرب إلهك**. **ثم أخذه أيضاً إبليس إلى جبل عال جدا وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها**. **وقال له أعطيك هذه جميعها أن خررت وسجدت لي**. **حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد**."*
لخص معلمنا القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى الخطايا التي في العالم في ثلاث فئات هي شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة (1يو16:2) وهي بعينها نفس الثلاث التجارب التي قام بها إبليس ضد آدم الأول وضد المسيح آدم الأخير.
*شهوة                 الجسد **(**البطن**)*
*آدم*:                 الأكل                 من الشجرة
*المسيح*:                 تحويل                 الحجارة لخبز
*شهوة                 العيون*

الشجرة                 شهية للنظر بهجة للعيون
أعطيك                 كل هذه الممالك
*تعظم                 المعيشة*

تكونان                 كالله
يلقي                 نفسه ولا يصاب

والسيد المسيح قهر الشيطان بعدم إبلاغه مراده واحتقاره لوسائل الإغراء التي اتبعها معه. ولاحظ أن المسيح يستخدم سلاح كلمة الله بقوله مكتوب. فالكلمة المقدسة هي سيف ذو حدين وهي سيف الروح (أف17:6+ عب12:4)


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أغسطس 2010)

*التجربة الأولى**: **تجربة شهوة البطن **(**الخبز**)*آيات (3،4):
ماذا يقصد إبليس بهذه التجربة؟


 هو      يشكك المسيح في محبة الآب، فهو يقصد أن     يقول، إن كان الآب أي الله  هو أبوك حقاً،     وهو إله خير محب، فلماذا يتركك جائعاً.     إذاً     فليحول لك الحجارة إلى خبز.     والمقصود     من التشكيك هو تخريب العلاقة مع الله.     وهذا     ما يصنعه إبليس مع كل منا، فهو يأتي ليهمس     في أذن من له مشكلة أو مصاب بمرض "أطلب     من الله إن كان يحبك أن يصنع معك معجزة     ويشفيك، أو يحل لك المشكلة.     وإذا      لم تحل المشكلة يأتي إبليس ليقول لك الله     لا يحبك فهو يشفي كل  الناس إلا أنت وهذا     معنى تخريب العلاقة مع الله وكان رد     المسيح *ليس     بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة     تخرج من فم الله**.     *وهذا     يعني ليس بالخبز  وحده يحيا الإنسان بل     إن أراد الله لي الحياة حتى بدون خبز     فسأحيا.     وعلينا     أن نستخدم نفس الرد على إبليس "إن     حاول أن يشككنا في محبة الله قائلين "ليس     بحل المشكلة أو بالشفاء من المرض وحده     يحيا الإنسان، بل بإرادة الله.     ونتعلم     من رد المسيح:
 

 أن     لا نطيع إبليس فيما يقترحه علينا.
 أن     لا نطلب ونلتمس المعجزات في امورنا     ومطالبنا.
 الجسد     يطعم بالخبز ولكن لا ننسى أن لنا روحاً     تطعم بكلمة الله.     فالجسد     المأخوذ من التراب يتغذي على ما تخرجه     الأرض، أما الروح لأنها على صورة الله     فهي تتغذى بكلمة الله.     ومن     لا يتغذى بكلمة الله هو ميت روحياً.
 

 الشيطان     رأي ولادة المسيح المعجزية وسمع الآب     السماوي يشهد عن المسيح قائلاً "هذا     هو ابني الحبيب"     وهو     يريد أن يتأكد من شخص المسيح فيقول له     "*إن     كنت ابن الله**"     *فهو     تشكك فيه إذ رآه جائعاً.     
 إن      كان المسيح هو ابن الله فليستخدم لاهوته     لعمل معجزة، أو يطلب من  أبيه عمل المعجزة،     لكن المسيح أثبت هنا أنه لا يريد هذا     لنفسه، لأن  إرادته كإرادة أبيه أي خلاص     النفوس، هو أتى لأجل هذا، وليس لعمل      معجزات تفيده هو شخصياً.     فالمسيح      لا يريد أن ينحصر في ذاته بل هو يسلم بكل     ما يريده الآب، هو لا  يريد أن يستخدم     مشيئته بعيداً عن مشيئة الله ليكمل شهوة     جسده.     وبهذا     انتزع سلاح الشيطان الذي يقوم على استخدام     مشيئة الإنسان بعيداً عن مشيئة الله     (يو38:6)
 وكانت  التجربة الأولى هي تجربة الخبز، ولكن لنلاحظ أن النفس الشبعانة تدوس  العسل، أي أن عدو الخير لن يجد له مكاناً داخلنا ما دامت نفوسنا شبعانة  بالله.
آدم غلبه إبليس إذ أكل والمسيح هزم إبليس إذ امتنع عن الأكل.
*التجربة الثانية**: **تجربة جناح الهيكل*آيات (5-7):
كان رد المسيح على الشيطان في التجربة الأولى أنه بكلمة الله يحيا الإنسان أي أن المسيح استخدم كلمة الله. وهنا نجد أن الشيطان يتقدم بمشروعه الثاني القائم على الاعتماد على كلمة الله. هو يستخدم كلمة الله بطريقة مضللة ويجعلها أساساً للتجربة، وكان رد المسيح أيضاً بكلمة من كلام الله. ففي كلام الله كل الكفاية للرد على تشكيك إبليس ومحاولاته.
ما هو هدف إبليس من هذه التجربة؟


 إما     يموت المسيح فَيُسَّرْ إبليس بموته، أو     على الأقل يتألم.
 أو     يفعلها المسيح وينجو فعلاً فيقع في     الإفتخار والكبرياء.     ولاحظ      أن المسيح لو فعل هذا وقت احتشاد الجماهير     لآمن الجميع به بسبب  هذه المعجزة الخارقة     ولكن طريق المسيح هو طريق الصليب وليس     هذه  الأساليب الصبيانية التليفزيونية.
 أو     أن المسيح لا يجيب خوفاً من الموت فيعيره     إبليس بأنه غير قادر.
 إبليس      يقنع المسيح باستخدام حقه كابن لله بطريقة     فيها تهور، طريقة خاطئة  وفيها تجربة للآب     ولكن محبة الآب لنا لا تحتاج لإثبات بهذه      الأساليب فهو يحفظنا في كل طرقنا الصالحة،     ولا داعي أن نضعه موضع  الامتحان.
 قول     إبليس *أطرح     نفسك *يعبر     عن شهوته لسقوط كل إنسان.
 لاحظ      أن إبليس يحارب المسيح في المدينة المقدسة     وعلى جناح الهيكل أي في  الأماكن المقدسة،     والشيطان لا يكف عن أن يحاربنا حتى في     أقدس  الأماكن.
 قد      تكون حرب الشيطان هنا ذهنية فقط أي هو     يغري المسيح بأن يذهب ويفعل  هذا ليصير     الكارز المشهور بالأعاجيب وهذا هو تعظم     المعيشة أما  المسيح فاختار طريق الصليب.
 الشيطان     استخدم آيات من (مز91)     ولكنه     لم يكملها، فالباقي ليس في مصلحته، إذ     أن بقية الآيات تقول "تطأ     الأفعي"     .. كناية     عن إبليس ونرى في رد السيد المسيح.
 [1] لم يسخط ولم يثور ولم يهتاج ضد إبليس بل يرد في ثقة وهدوء.
[2] الله يحفظنا من التجارب التي أتعرض لها وليس التي اصنعها بنفسي حتى أجرب محبته. وعلينا أن نثق في محبة الله دون طلب إثبات.
[3] المسيح اختار طريق الصليب ورفض طريق استعراض إمكانياته بطلب ملائكة تحفظه. وعلينا أن نختار طريق الألم واحتمال الألم دون أن نطلب معجزات تسهل لنا الطريق، أو بقصد المباهاة والمجد الباطل.
*التجربة الثالثة**: **شهوة العيون *      آيات (8-10):
الشيطان هو رئيس هذا العالم،  وهو يغوي المؤمنين بملذات وأمجاد هذا العالم الباطلة التي يملكها ويتحكم  فيها والثمن هو للأسف السجود له أي التبعية الكاملة له التي تصل لحد عبادته.
وقد تكون التجربة هنا هي مجرد  تجربة ذهنية فكرية في داخل العقل أي أن الشيطان يصور للمسيح كل مباهج  الدنيا وأنه قادر أن يعطيه ملك كل العالم، أي يسهل له تكوين مملكة من  العالم كله دون الحاجة للصليب وكان هذا هو طلب اليهود.
هذه التجربة هي تجربة كل يوم للمؤمنين، أن يدخلوا من الباب الواسع لذلك ينبهنا الكتاب "لا تحبوا العالم.." ولاحظ أن إبليس كذاب وأبو الكذاب" (يو44:8) فهو يغوي المؤمنين بعالم فانٍ زائل.
ونجد المسيح هنا ينتهر إبليس وهذا يعلمنا أن لا نساوم الشيطان بل ننتهره صارخين "كيف نفعل هذا الشر أمام الله". نحن بالمسيح الذي فينا قادرين أن ننتهر الشيطان قائلين له "*إذهب يا شيطان**" *هذا معنى أن المسيح غلب ويغلب فينا، أنه أعطانا فيه هذا السلطان. والأفضل أن نقول حين نحارب "يا ربي يسوع المسيح أبعد الشيطان عني" فأنا لا سلطان لي على الشيطان مثل المسيح، لكن باسم المسيح نطرده.
خداع إبليس هنا خطير إذ  يوهمنا أنه لا داعي للصليب أو للألم، بل يكفي الخضوع له أو السجود له، وهو  سيعطينا الكثير، لكن على أولاد الله أن يرفضوا هذا الفكر وينتهروه، راضين  بالصليب.
بعد أن هُزِمَ إبليس في التجارب الثلاث اتضح أن المسيح قد حطم سلاحه. وهذا ما يعنيه بأنه ربطه، إذ أن ربطه هو نتيجة حتمية لتحطيم سلاحه الكامل الذي اعتمد عليه وهو إغراءات العالم (التي رفضها السيد) وسلاح المراوغة والخداع لاسقاط الإنسان بعيداً عن الله ووصاياه (وهذه استخدم السيد ضدها سلاح كلمة الله)
والخطوة التالية للسيد هي نهب أمتعته (مت29:12). وهذه  تمتت بخدمة المسيح وعمله طيلة ثلاثة سنوات ونصف، كان فيها يجذب النفوس لله  ويحررها من سلطة إبليس ليؤسس ملكوت الله إذ كنا قبل المسيح أمتعة إبليس (كان يسكن فينا سكنى المتاع).
والمسيح هزم إبليس في التجارب الثلاث فلم يعد له قدرة أن يواجه المسيح. ثم نزل المسيح للعالم ليخرجه من البشر الذين كان قد استولى عليهم فبعد أن أكمل ردع الشيطان على الجبل نزل ليردعه في الناس. هو دائماً يخرج غالباً ولكي يغلب.


 


 
*آية **(11): "**ثم تركه إبليس وإذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه**."*
الملائكة تخدم هذا المنتصر على إبليس، ربما هي أتت له بطعام والأغلب أن الملائكة جاءت تسبحه. فالملائكة تفرح بكل نصرة وتأتي لتخدم لتثبت كرامة المنتصر. وإذا غلبت إبليس تأتي الملائكة لتمدحك وتخدمك كحراس لك.
*(**مر**12:1**،**13)*
*الآيات **(12**،**13): "**وللوقت أخرجه الروح إلى البرية**. **وكان هناك في البرية أربعين يوماً يجرب من الشيطان وكان مع الوحوش وصارت الملائكة تخدمه**."*
*وللوقت**= *أي بعد العماد مباشرة، فالشيطان يحقد علينا ويحسدنا عقب كل بركة ننالها *أخرجه الروح**= *الروح القدس أخرجه ليغلب لحسابنا. *إلى البرية **.. **وكان مع الوحوش**= *البرية  القفرة الموحشة الخربة مكان الشياطين، وبها وحوش تخيف، ويخيف بها إبليس  الإنسان كما كان يظهر للأنبا أنطونيوس على شكل وحوش مخيفة. والمسيح انتصر على كل ذلك حتى ننتصر نحن فيه. نحن نحمل في جعبتنا إمكانيات إلهية الآن بها نغلب. من يقوده روح الرب وهو مختفي في الرأس المسيح بلا شك تكون معركته رابحة.
وإذا كان المسيح قد عاش 40يوماً  وسط الوحوش فهو بهذا قد أعاد السلطان للإنسان على الحيوان، ولذلك فالوحوش  لا سلطان لها الآن على أولاد الله وهذا ما حدث مع مارمرقس وبرسوم العريان. ونلاحظ  ن مارمرقس هو الذي أشار لموضوع الوحوش في البرية لأن هدف مارمرقس في  إنجيله إظهار قوة المسيح وسلطانه أمام الرومان الذين يحترمون القوة. ومارمرقس لم يشير لأن المسيح انتصر على الوحوش فهذا في رأيه أمر مفروغ منه ولكنه يضع اللمسة القوية أنه كان مع الوحوش. والملائكة التي صارت تخدمه صارت أيضاً تسند كل الخليقة بحراستها لنا وصلواتها عنا ومعنا.
وربما اختصر مارمرقس قصة  التجربة في إنجيله لأن تجربة إبليس للمسيح كانت أصعب بدرجة تفوق خيالنا،  وهذا ما لمَّح له القديس لوقا أن إبليس جربه بكل تجربة. أما متى ولوقا فأوردوا على قدر ما نحتمل من القصة.


 
*(**لو**1:4-14)*
*آية **(1) "**أما يسوع فرجع من الأردن ممتلئاً من الروح القدس وكان يقتاد بالروح في البرية**."*
*أما يسوع**= *هذا اسمه الإنساني، فهو جرب كإنسان، لذلك فيوحنا الذي تكلم عن لاهوت المسيح لم يورد هذه التجربة، وبهذا فهو صار مُجَرَّب مثلنا. فلو دخل التجربة بلاهوته لما كان قد جرب مثلنا.
هذه الآية نرى فيها ارتباط المعمودية بالتجربة.
*آية **(2) "**أربعين يوما يجرب من إبليس ولم يأكل شيئاً في تلك الأيام ولما تمت جاع أخيراً**."*
*أربعين يوماً**= *موسى يصوم 40يوماً ليتسلم شريعة العهد القديم كان فيها يحرم جسده لترتفع الروح حُرَّة من مشاغبات الجسد فيأخذ من الله الشريعة. وهكذا صام المسيح 40يوماً قبل البدء في خدمة العهد الجديد.
*آية **(13) "**ولما اكمل إبليس كل تجربة فارقه إلى حين**."*
*فارقه إلى حين**= *فالشيطان  لا يكف عن حروبه ضدنا، فإن لم نستجب لإغراءاته أشهر ضدنا اضطهاداً، وهذا  ما فعله بالمسيح إذ أثار ضده الفريسيين وغيرهم، ثم انتهى بمؤامرة الصليب. وربما  أن القديس لوقا أراد أن ينوه عن هذا إذ هو نقل التجربة الثانية، أي تجربة  جناح الهيكل في أورشليم بحسب متى لتصبح في لوقا التجربة الثالثة، لأنه يريد  أن يقول أن هزيمة إبليس هنا الأخيرة في أورشليم كانت تمهيداً لهزيمته  النهائية على الصليب في أورشليم أيضاً.  
*كل تجربة**= *ربما كانت هناك تجارب أخرى لم يكشف عنها المسيح فهي فوق إدراكنا، بل حتى القديسين حاربهم إبليس بحروب فوق إدراكنا. ونشكر الله أن الله لا يدعنا نجرب فوق ما نحتمل.
*آية **(14) "**ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح إلى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة**."*
رجوع يسوع بقوة الروح بعد هزيمته لإبليس وبعد صومه فيه درس لنا بأهمية الصيام وعدم الخوف من حروب إبليس. وهذا  القول لا يعني أن يسوع لم يكن قوياً ثم صار قوياً، بل أن البشرية التي فيه  صارت تحمل قوة جديدة هي لحسابي ولحسابك، هي رصيد نتمتع نحن به. وظهر هذه القوة في السلطان الذي كان المسيح يعلم به ويصنع به المعجزات.


 
*والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أغسطس 2010)

هايل 
مهم جدا إن إحنا نعرف الترجمة الصحيحة للكتاب المقدس


----------

